# Mayor Lane Overnighter



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

It was supposed to be a couple hour trip. Well we launched at 8:30. And when loading up the sun was starting to rise so we realized we went a few hours over....

Had five yaks total. Me, Colton, Jay, Harley, and Tyler. We launched and had no problems getting out there. Made it Mayor Lane and drifted. Then headed to 3 Barges. I checked out some public numbers to the North of the Barges and did nothing. Headed back to Mayor Lane and the Snapper bite turned on.

I ended up with a Redfish, Red Snapper, and my best Flounder yet. 

Going to try Photobucket. The Redfish is 26 3/4" for size comparison.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea it was a blast even though all I cought was big redfish and little snapper. Still cool to see you guys smokin them. Seemed like every time I drifted away from Jay he hooked up. That being said I must have drifted away from him alot. Was still a cool night in the Gulf and a must do again. But not when I have to work at 11am. Dont forget Jason you also cought a rock shrimp. Didnt know we had them here.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah forgot about that critter. I was iceing my snapper down and this 4" Rock Shrimp comes shrimpin around the yak. I grab the net and scoop him up and gave him to Colton to use for bait. I have never seen one before and this dude looked mean.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I ended up with 7 legal snapper, including a 30 and 33 incher, with a couple break offs that if Snapper, were atleast double that size! Also landed my first red fishes, a 26, 27 and 31, wish I could have done that back in the tournament! I had an absolute blast last night fishing with great people, and Jason... Jason seems like a cool dude, but don't flip a kayak with him and ask for secrecy! I don't know if it was a fluke or not, but I was using strips of Bonita I had caught 3 weeks ago and caught fish all night long, until I was jumped and my bait was stolen... Coaltrain vowed to never throw back another Bonita, they will be bait and Jason offered me $100 for the piece I had caught both the big snapper on and still had intact! 

I would do that trip with you guys atleast once a week, if Snapper season weren't closing. Hell, I'd go out and do it just to catch them for fun! Thanks for letting me tag along. 

I still can't get pictures to work on forum runner or the normal .com, will try from my computer later.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay use photobucket. My forum runner is acting goofy too.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job guys. A 33" snapper is a monster.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice job guys. Sounds like a blast


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's getting it done for sure. And yeah, Bonita for bait every time, whether it's sharking off the beach or dropping down on wrecks.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this might work for a few pictures.


----------



## daperrin (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow thats awesome guys. I don't know if I could actually sit in my kayak for 7 or 8 hours though. By butt would be numb.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww wasnt too bad. Didn't even realize what time it was. Too much watch other guys catch fish.LOL


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

daperrin said:


> Wow thats awesome guys. I don't know if I could actually sit in my kayak for 7 or 8 hours though. By butt would be numb.


My back did start to hurt after a while, I don't have the greatest seat yet, and it was slippery from fish blood! Butt wasn't really a problem, but I dang near flipped after the kayak hit the sand. Got one leg out into the water and then couldn't manage to swing the other leg out! They were numb or something, took a good 30 seconds to get my land legs back and remember how to stand. I think next time I fish that long I will stand in the yak for a minute before going to shore.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bruise on my back where my inflateable pfd's horizontal and vertical straps meet. I have had this problem since day one. Might be time for a better pfd.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Where is the mayor lane? Never heard of it.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Blake R. said:


> Where is the mayor lane? Never heard of it.


Public # next to 3 barges.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Awesome photos in this thread.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah they all did really well. I think the last two days though I have gotten Redemption. Although it was during the day when I was out there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

But I was right. You can catch big snapper on public numbers close to the beach at night. :thumbup:


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> But I was right. You can catch big snapper on public numbers close to the beach at night. :thumbup:


Did you mean anyone can, or just me?!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Quit your gloating. I would have caught bigger if I had fresh bait. Rotted cigsicles and calamari made good chum though.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to gloat while I can, I don't expect to ever pull that off again! Though I can put a hurting on the white trout around 3mb.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You can catch all those bastards you want to. They are one step higher than a remora in my book.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know you guys have been dying to know, so, here is an update on the status of my $1.78 waterproof led light strip from eBay...... IT SHINES AGAIN!!! Got rid of the tiny wires it had soldered to it and used bigger ones, which eliminated a connection point too, and then siliconed it together to keep it waterproof. So long as I don't zip tie it in such a manner that the wires can be pulled out of the solder again, this bad boy is back in business for good!


----------

